# My rant for the day!



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So why does it come as a surprise to some people when they're asked to pay at the till?! I mean the ones who are standing at a till or checkout and watching someone doing the bagging up (so not the supermarket ones where three items a second come flying down) and then they looked surprised when money is asked for. Didn't they know it was going to happen? Didn't they know there was a queue behind them of other customers wanting to pay?

And then when they realise that they do have to pay we all have to watch and wait whilst they rummage through their oversize bag for the purse or wallet that has the bank card in. And then to everyone's horror it's not going to be plastic but cash - and not just £20's but the exact amount including large numbers of penny coins that are hiding at the bottom of that purse or wallet.

As I get older I feel I may be getting grumpier!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately Peter , you are grumpy 

Well me 

I like to pay with my collection of pennies

Well it's legal tender

And the banks don't want them

So need to use them somewhere 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Does my head in too. Mrs Eb does it. Waits until she's asked for a sum of money then starts fumbling around in her handbag trying to find her purse, which it turns out is in her pocket, but well now which pocket is it in, just a minute. I generally just go on ahead and pretend not to be with her.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peribro said:


> So why does it come as a surprise to some people when they're asked to pay at the till?! I mean the ones who are standing at a till or checkout and watching someone doing the bagging up (so not the supermarket ones where three items a second come flying down) and then they looked surprised when money is asked for. Didn't they know it was going to happen? Didn't they know there was a queue behind them of other customers wanting to pay?
> 
> And then when they realise that they do have to pay we all have to watch and wait whilst they rummage through their oversize bag for the purse or wallet that has the bank card in. And then to everyone's horror it's not going to be plastic but cash - and not just £20's but the exact amount including large numbers of penny coins that are hiding at the bottom of that purse or wallet.
> 
> As I get older I feel I may be getting grumpier!!


It's also my pet hate.

As it happens to me frequently, I normally say in a loudish voice............."why do I always choose the the wrong queue"

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The answer is to use the self checkout, or even use a shop that has one of those bleep /scanners things and do it as you go round the shop, that way yu can annoy even more people.>>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

To be honest
I don't do money

I must be related to the queen

Don't even carry a purse

Fortunately Albert carries all that's necessary 

These days I never shop alone

Truth is I hardly shop 

Albert and Megs go off together with a list 

Shopping uses up precious walking slowly around the house time these days

Around the house I can last a good few hours left to my own devises 

And I can keep every thing in order 

I Start very early , 5am most days

In bed about 9 pm 

Don't sleep so well

But use the sleepless time to read 

Read some excellent books in the early hours of the morning 

Sandra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I reckon it's time for this old joke again. 

Yesterday I was at my local TESCO’
store
buying a large bag of Winalot dog food for my loyal pet and was in the
checkout queue when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.
What did she think I had, an elephant? So, since I'm retired and have little
to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting
the Winalot Diet again.
I added that I probably shouldn'’t, because I ended up in hospital last
time, but I'd lost 2 stone before I woke up in intensive care with tubes
coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.
I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it
works is to load your pockets with Winalot nuggets and simply eat one or two
every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works
well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that
practically everyone in queue was now enthralled with my story.) Horrified,
she asked me if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned
me.
I told her no, I stepped off the kerb to sniff an Irish Setter's arse and a
car hit me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was
laughing so hard.
I'm now banned from TESCO’.
Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the
world to think of daft things to say


On a more serious note, since I retired I get 'taken' to the supermarket to push the trolley. I have to stand like an eejit while my wife processes vouchers, loyalty cards, and eventually the card or cash shuffle. Then there is the receipt checking to ensure that the items are charged correctly. I take some comfort that at least the cashier is getting a short break from an extremely tedious job. My wife also seems to know most of the staff, so she has a meaningful short chat while all of the transactions are completed. Perks up their day and is a change from inane weather chat. At least I make the wife shop midweek to help the working population have a tiny bit more space at the weekend.

Davy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm usually banned from accompanying the good lady on supermarket expeditions because I have this weird notion that it's a case of looking at a pre-prepared list of what you need (commonly called a shopping list), walking up and down the aisles in an orderly fashion and then leaving the store post haste.

Mrs P does it somewhat differently - she believes shopping lists are only for those who can't remember what they need and it's a much more reliable method of shopping to walk slowly up and down every aisle looking at every item in case it might be needed. Of course after an hour or so anything that was genuinely needed will have been forgotten so hence another visit will be needed the following day. If I dare to suggest paying for on-line delivery then the shopper's equivalent of a crucifix is branded at me!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jan would use online shopping every time, however my shopkeeping days kick in, I like to browse for new products or old ones forgotten. It's then an excuse that while we are out, lets pop to the nearby retaurant/pub for lunch before heading home.:wink2:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I avoid all this by not going in the Supermarket ever. I do however have to endure the dreaded supermarket car park. Getting stuck behind people who must all be driving automatics as there is no way on earth they can drive that slowly without stalling the car. 

I do go in French supermarkets though because they have my favourite goodies but beware the French supermarket check out. I think I worked out I had spent two full weeks of my life or summut waiting at the till. Still, on the plus side the car parks are often half empty and the French seem capable of leaving them at more than 0.5 mph.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Peribro!

Goad Amighty - whit would I do for laughs if you were not behind me in the Q ??


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

barryd said:


> I avoid all this by not going in the Supermarket ever. I do however have to endure the dreaded supermarket car park. Getting stuck behind people who must all be driving automatics as there is no way on earth they can drive that slowly without stalling the car.
> 
> I do go in French supermarkets though because they have my favourite goodies but beware the French supermarket check out. I think I worked out I had spent two full weeks of my life or summut waiting at the till. Still, on the plus side the car parks are often half empty and the French seem capable of leaving them at more than 0.5 mph.


The best time to go into French supermarkets is 5 minutes before they are due to close for lunch. They certainly know how to clear the queue then!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> I do however have to endure the dreaded supermarket car park. Getting stuck behind people who must all be driving automatics as there is no way on earth they can drive that slowly without stalling the car.


They are the same people who are surprised when they have to pay at the check out - I've seen them! They drive into the car park and instead of carrying on until they find an empty space they straight away spot a shopper heading back to their parked car that's still 50 yards or so away. Rather than pull over, they wittingly or unwittingly, block the lane for everyone else until the departing shopper has returned to his or her car, unloaded the shopping, fastened the incredibly difficult to find seat belt and then departed. At that point the would be shopper demonstrates that she or he can't do reverse parking so the queue gets even longer whilst that bit of maneuvering goes on.

And then if it's a pay and display car park............!! It's no wonder that online shopping is doing well - at least with grumps like me!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If I am buying 3-4 items I have usually totalled them in my head and had the right money ready. I hand over the money and can pack the items while the cash machine is spewing out a receipt.

If it is a bigger shop I can still estimate the total and have the right notes ready to cover it.

Basia is good at having her purse out ready at the till. I pack, she pays, or vice-versa - depending on how much of the bill is booze!:surprise:

She is a 'troll-up-and-down' certain aisles - but just looking for bargains, at which she is very good:smile2:. We have not paid full price for coffee for 2-3 years, for example.

Geoff


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I expect you take a shopping list Harrers and know your way around. 

I wish I were so organised. 

Usually, I it takes me about five minutes to find aisle for the loo rolls - and after that it's no fun to find the tills closed!

But happy shopping y'all!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeh! thats another one filled up with petrol/diesel. ready go after paying, car in front , invariably female after perusing the shelves at paydesk ambles to her car. clicks and opens doors, then has to walk round the car because she can't remember closing the petrol door, walks back, enters car. checks herself in mirror, reajusts it, puts her handbag on the floor, looks in mirror again, has to refind key in her handbag/ pockets. then puts it into igition, puts seatbelt on, checks mirror, then starts the car, cheks mirror for any dangerous vehicles then SLOWLY edges forward (just in case). by which time i've completed the 'times' crossword. :wink2:

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I detest shopping. FULL STOP

It's a male thing I strongly believe......

I go in to buy what I want, pick it, go out (after paying of course).....

MrsW goes in one shop, looks around, comes out shaking head, goes in another, comes out, more shaking, goes into a third, comes out head nearly wobbling loose by now, then after doing a dozen or so shops, EITHER goes back to the first and buys the original item OR gives up totally saying "they're rubbish, I'll do without", but I then nip in and buy the packet of biscuits we were looking for.......

I am sure that holds true for very many couples, much easier here; only one shop........

but they still have those annoying signs on the check outs; "Ferme" just as you get there.......

then I get asked "do you want to use your disabled card?" which gives me the right to go to the front of the queue, not collect 200€ and then leave, but I will not do that as I positively HATE that (subject for another rant?)

and of course, if we are in the UK and use one of those magic wand things, guess who will be checked virtually every time? "Never knowingly been proved wrong though!"

Good thread though Peter.....

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> I avoid all this by not going in the Supermarket ever. I do however have to endure the dreaded supermarket car park. Getting stuck behind people who must all be driving automatics as there is no way on earth they can drive that slowly without stalling the car.
> 
> I do go in French supermarkets though because they have my favourite goodies but beware the French supermarket check out. I think I worked out I had spent two full weeks of my life or summut waiting at the till. Still, on the plus side the car parks are often half empty and the French seem capable of leaving them at more than 0.5 mph.


Yeah Barry, that's one announcement that you will never hear in a French supermarket! "This is a colleague announcement! Would all trained staff please go to the checkouts"

As if the queues weren't bad enough you have to endure Madame laboriously writing out her cheque and having a lovely chat with the checkout girl.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I cattheergock..........refuse to self scan or other,why do a girl out of a job, they can offer a public service and employ a check-out girl

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Yeh! thats another one filled up with petrol/diesel. ready go after paying, car in front , invariably female after perusing the shelves at paydesk ambles to her car. clicks and opens doors, then has to walk round the car because she can't remember closing the petrol door, walks back, enters car. checks herself in mirror, reajusts it, puts her handbag on the floor, looks in mirror again, has to refind key in her handbag/ pockets. then puts it into igition, puts seatbelt on, checks mirror, then starts the car, cheks mirror for any dangerous vehicles then SLOWLY edges forward (just in case). by which time i've completed the 'times' crossword. :wink2:
> 
> tony


When I have filled our 7m MH, which has its diesel filler by the paaenger seat, so we are generally blocking the front pump and the one behind, so on a busy forecourt, if there is space I try to pull forward to a parking space near the cashier pont, to free up the pumps.

I wish those parked on the pumps who want to shop for food/sweets before paying would do the same!!!!!!>

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> I'm usually banned from accompanying the good lady on supermarket expeditions because I have this weird notion that it's a case of looking at a pre-prepared list of what you need (commonly called a shopping list), walking up and down the aisles in an orderly fashion and then leaving the store post haste.
> 
> Mrs P does it somewhat differently - she believes shopping lists are only for those who can't remember what they need and it's a much more reliable method of shopping to walk slowly up and down every aisle looking at every item in case it might be needed. Of course after an hour or so anything that was genuinely needed will have been forgotten so hence another visit will be needed the following day. If I dare to suggest paying for on-line delivery then the shopper's equivalent of a crucifix is branded at me!


I'm with you in para 1, but I hate going with Liz, she does take a list, she has bloody lists for everything, even remembers to take them now and then, but she treats it like a random shop, she wanders around with no real purpose, no regimen at all and will happily go round 3 or 4 times, and still manage to miss the most important stuff, it is not unknown for me to scarper off back to the car.

Another thing she does is wait until we get to a car park or whatever before sorting her visa cards, the puts the purse back in the glove box, I keep telling her that scrotes watch women in car parks, older ones especially, at least i got her out of the habit of leaving the handbag on the passenger seat, i told her she looked like a 50s granny, she rarely carries one now :laugh: then when she gets home she puts the car keys and purse in easy view of the front window and front door, I keep telling her but it's pointless.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> I cattheergock..........refuse to self scan or other,why do a girl out of a job, they can offer a public service and employ a check-out girl
> 
> tony


I remember when checkout girls were just that, sometimes even quite pretty, now you can be faced with someone older and even more grumpy than myself, Aldi do seem to have better ones though :wink2::wink2: but you have to ogle much quicklier in there though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We use Lidl, among others, and they have a good system for keeping queues down - as soon as a queue gets to 5 the check-out girl presses a numbered button next to her which triggers an automatic announcement that till number X is about to open and a staff member from the floor is there in a minute or so. Likewsie if a check-out is clear of a queue the girl/boy goes off to do some shelf-stacking etc. 

Their scanning seems to be quicker than elsewhere - both the staff and the scanner machine.

The staff all multi-task, including the cleaning machine. Old-styls British Unions would have hated it.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Was in Aldi yesterday, talking to a checkout bloke, £9.50 per hour, but they are limited to 40 per week unless they opt out, the do earn their wages though, and they never seem to get the thockos like in Morrisons etc.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I do the food shopping in our household. I go to 2 supermarkets twice a week: Aldi followed by Tesco.

I have a list and stick to it. I bulk buy if anything is on special and not perishable (or cant be frozen). I check certain other products which aren't on the list in case they are on special (clothes washing capsules - what a rip off!). I leave the house, drive there, do both shops and am home within 40 mins usually!

*My single biggest pet hate are supermarket checkout people who want to have a conversation with me.*

No...don't...please!!

I don't know who you are and you don't know me
Why is it important to you to know what I have planned for the rest of the day?
No I haven't had a busy morning and no I haven't got a busy day planned
...oh...and your jokes are crap which is why I don't laugh!

Please...scan the items.. send them down to me at 1000mph and we'll see who wins the "I can scan faster than you can put away" race

Let me pay and then I'll leave...

Don't get me wrong I am polite and smile if needed but I don't want to have a conversation!

Rant over:smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad I don't work on a checkout near you then G   imagine it from their side, booooooring job, yet all these people passing by, little snippets of others lives on a conveyor system, but not long enough to be too personal, magic, I'm quite chatty at checkouts, but try to be quick too, why not.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't envy them either mate. I'm not rude...I just don't want to chat.

I remember a couple of years ago myself, wife and son went into a Giraffe restaurant for a breakfast (WAY over priced btw) and received bog standard service form the young lady who served us. Standard stuff - not great and not bad. When it came to bill paying she switched into 'Tip preservation mode' and suddenly became quite loquacious.

She asked "Got anything planned for today guys?* 

To which I replied "No"

Cue awkward silence with tumble weeds...with teenage son trying not to laugh.

We left, she didn't get a tip...

Graham :smile2:


* "Guys" is another pet hate especially when called it by some pre pubescent teenager!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not a guy man, but it's a useful collective sometimes.

As for tipping, I never tip, I'm paying a price for goods or a service, if the person providing it isn't being paid enough, it is not my fault, but the employers, I have on very rare occasions left a tip, when I think the service has gone above and beyond the persons job, or they have raised the enjoyment level of the experience, to expect a tip for just doing their job, or for giving lack lustre performance is not on.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Does my head in too. Mrs Eb does it. Waits until she's asked for a sum of money then starts fumbling around in her handbag trying to find her purse, which it turns out is in her pocket, but well now which pocket is it in, just a minute. I generally just go on ahead and pretend not to be with her.


Simple solution Alan - YOU pay!!



Penquin said:


> I detest shopping. FULL STOP
> 
> It's a male thing I strongly believe......
> 
> Dave


Not so, Dave. I detest shopping of all types. Always have, always will.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As for tipping, I never tip, I'm paying a price for goods or a service, if the person providing it isn't being paid enough, it is not my fault, but the employers, I have on very rare occasions left a tip, when I think the service has gone above and beyond the persons job, or they have raised the enjoyment level of the experience, to expect a tip for just doing their job, or for giving lack lustre performance is not on.


When I was an impecunious Second Officer in a my first airline(£1390p.a. - not a lot even in 1967) a passenger left £5 (quite a lot in 1967) to be shared amongst the 3 crew. The Captain told the Stewardess to keep it. I was mortified, mortified I tell you:surprise::laugh:

Never got offered another one in my flying career, despite saving thousands of lives.:surprise:, but as Kev says I was just doing my job. The best tip anyone got in that airline - car ferry - was when a Stewardess had just one passenger with a Ferrari; she went missing in Le Touquet airport - ended up in a hotel in the S. of France:laugh:. Nice work if you can get it - she got it.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Simple solution Alan - YOU pay!!


I wouldn't even contemplate trying to usurp her at the till. I'd be read the riot act for that, followed silence for several days. I guess there is that advantage to be considered.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

What's my pet hate?..... When I put my finger up it's bum....0


ray..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

rayrecrok said:


> What's my pet hate?..... When I put my finger up it's bum....0
> 
> ray..












Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert does all the shopping these days

With Megs a willing helper

She likes to put her extras into the trolley

But at least she puts the shopping away when they get back 

Yesterday I went shopping just to Aldi and icelandfor veg 

Really stiff and sore when I got back , but it was cold

And today my joints have given me hell

But I took my special tablet for inflammation flare up and it's eased

I'm better just keeping moving around the house, 

But it's depressing thinking I can't really cope with going out 

Part of the reason MHoming is becoming difficult 

The next trip Albert says we will find a nice site and hire a car 

Sandra


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Just had a new one happen to the wife at the checkout today. The lady in front of the queue wanted to pay for the shopping by card. Puts in her 1st card. Declined. Tried a second card. Declined. Third card. Declined. .......... Eventually after 8 (YES EIGHT) cards all declined. She pulled out a purse. Opened it up, we all thought to get more cards. But pulled out a large bundle of cash and paid that way. 

My wife walked outside behind her and in the corner of the car park was about 4 transit vans, all towing hobby caravans.:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My pet hate is having someone behind me at a pay-out queue who is in a rush. They'll hit your heels with their trolley, huff and puff loudly and I always manage to take my time to find my cards or cash when they are about.

When I retired I took a conscious decision not to be annoyed when people cut me up or block me on the roads and I carry that over to rest of what I do. Life is too short (especially for us) to get angry.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Great post Bill. I have been trying to do something similar. Believe it or not I have a fair bit of respect for the average French driver ( no experience of Paris though). Having driven round most of France over the last few years, I find them to be patient, fairly law abiding in their driving.

With this in mind, I try to drive at home in 'french' mode. i.e. With a bit more patience for the dough heads who are always in a rush and competitive or combative, and a bit more consideration for people trying to turn right across my path in busy but slow moving traffic or letting cars out of side streets (except BMW drivers). Wether being retired has a bearing on my attitude I don't know, but in the great scheme of things I may slow up one driver, but allow another to gain time by my actions.

I do try to avoid the rush hour traffic to allow commuters a better trip. I know that one of my bug bears when commuting was the driver who was not in tune with the choreographed slickness of town traffic on regular routes.

Bringing it back on topic, I apply similar principles ( most of the time) to shopping with wife. Who wants high blood pressure ?

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You would hate me

I love the check out girls

Discuss what I've bought that they haven't tried 

Never if there is a queue behind me 

But I leave the shop having gleaned a little bit about the person who served me

And over time

I know them well

Maybe a Lancashire thing

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Albert does all the shopping these days
> 
> With Megs a willing helper
> 
> ...


I hate shopping, but I've said that on another thread some weeks back.
Hire a car is a thought we've had, but it has to be an estate to get Shade in.
Jan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

One thing we (in Africa) have that you've long forgotten probably is petrol attendants. Swan up to the pump, stay in your car if you wish, pass the keys out of the window. Said attendant greets you with a welcoming smile and friendly greeting (all the better for a TIP). He fills up with your tipple, while the pump is running he'll also check the oil and water, tyres on request (For FREE! and in situ). The portable credit card machine will miraculously appear and the payment processed and you'll be sent on your way with a thank you, come again soon! The colonial style salute has inevitably gone by the wayside. Of course it will pay you to keep a check on the proceedings (many a slip...etc) or as in the old days you could find a slosh or 6 of your consignment going into extraneous container. 

THEN if perhaps you should be in need of a bevy, a bag of crisps or a chocolate, a newspaper or a bag of braai briquettes, you then move your car to the shop parking places, so everyone else can get on with their filling needs. Not that there are often queues. How civilised is that??? It's a burden doing the D-I-Y replenishment in UK, I do so hate getting my nails dirty! Then I can't hold the tyre pressure thing on the tyre AND hear the pump pinging at the same time. Not to mention how I have to put coins in when I'm so slow at it. I normally put on my helpless blonde act and go into a workshop or tyre place.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

And as for shopping, I let my husband do the boring stuff - bread, milk, toilet rolls etc ON HIS OWN. I do the fancy stuff - ciabatta's, fruit, veg, deli, condiments etc ON MY OWN. Happiness is. He's a zip in and out as fast as a 77 year-old can manage. I like to wander around, check all the ingredients (no sunflower oil, no MSG, no seeds, no industrial sugars), compare prices and quantities, check place of origin, check out the specials and see what takes my fancy. I DONT buy produce of China, or of anywhere else if the local product is as good as. (with a few non-negotiable exceptions e.g. Bonne Maman raspberry jam, Italian pasta/tomatoes, Maille dijon mustard) More and more of it creeping in.  (Dumping of chicken in SA has put 5000 chicken farm and plant labourers out of work this year-end. And S.A chicken is good, clean and tasty and very low risk of salmonella.) So you have to shop carefully and wisely. It's also a full time job making sure the price on the tab is the same price you were tempted with on the shelf.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

TeamRienza said:


> Great post Bill. I have been trying to do something similar. Believe it or not I have a fair bit of respect for the average French driver ( no experience of Paris though). Having driven round most of France over the last few years, I find them to be patient, fairly law abiding in their driving.
> 
> With this in mind, I try to drive at home in 'french' mode. i.e. With a bit more patience for the dough heads who are always in a rush and competitive or combative, and a bit more consideration for people trying to turn right across my path in busy but slow moving traffic or letting cars out of side streets (except BMW drivers). Wether being retired has a bearing on my attitude I don't know, but in the great scheme of things I may slow up one driver, but allow another to gain time by my actions.
> 
> ...


I do most of my driving in an inner city and have to say that I quite enjoy the cut and thrust. I still apply the rules of not giving way to ANY taxis or BMW/aggressive drivers it's just that I refuse to let them make me angry. The only thing that still annoys me is seeing people getting impatient and bullying anyone who his hovering and being slow to make a decision.

To me someone hovering or being slow is probably someone who doesn't understand the process, is old or is new to the area. We've all been there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Peter you have totally summed up all my pet hates but now retired and living in France, kinda tolerate.!!!!

We shop separately now and then I spend many hours of my life waiting in the car. I have read many books and really enjoy watching some try to park.
When I retired from gainful employment I was told to come help with the shopping friday evenings. I duly draped myself over the trolley with all the other hen-pecked and dejected males. Getting a bit bored I found myself eating and drinking all sorts of things and leaving the empties and wrappers in the trolley. I was not asked to accompany her again.

Viv I hate for an attendant to bend, scratch with the hose and spill fuel down my car.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, but they're well-trained here and the pumps are quite modern - not those wind-up ones you see in nostalgic pics of Route 66.


----------

